# How to handle (or not handle)



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

I've recently heard folks say not to touch and specifically don't like kids touch a pups face. 

Also heard you should not let your dog lick your face. 

I'd like to read more information on these issues (or get your opinions) and learn more about issues like this...what's a good resource?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i would say not to let young kids be alone with any dog for the dogs saftey and the kids.as to the licking never heard of such a thing.that is a way dogs touch the pack leader as far as i know.my dogs lick me all the time. i personally dont have a problem with it for any reason.


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

The issue of licking your face is often frowned upon due to the fact that worms are pased on this way to humans.

So long as you worm your puppy regularly throughout life I wouldn't worry. But when you get it from a breeder do not let it lick you unless you are 100% sure that they wormed it correctly to begin with.


----------

